# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Help with filters

## AdamMan

Hey guys, I had just recently picked up a budgett frog that my local pet store had for sale after researching them for a few months. My question is if anyone here has had any success keeping them and what they use for a filter. He's in a temporary setup right now consisting of a hide and a fake plant in an old 10 gallon tank i had with roughly 5 inches of water and a small sponge filter. It's all working and he seems quite active and eager to feed at all times but this filter feels like it's doing absolutely nothing for the tank. I had let the tank cycle for 2 weeks using some of the media from my painted turtle's tank but his water clouds up about 2 days after a change even with the filter. I've read that people use tetra whisper series filters due to the fact they can operate with very little water but I've also read that these little guys are pretty sensitive to vibrations and I figure a constant waterfall would make him unhappy. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Pyru

A sponge filter is for biological not really mechanical. I like Fluval c series hang on back. They actually have mini wet dry part thats really good for bacteria. You can just fill the rest with pillow stuffing. The waterfall effect can be cured by just building up the bottom with egg crate and rocks. 

I imagine with a frog like this you would probably have to change 50% of your water 2x a week to keep nitrates at a low level. 

You need a legit water test kit. Make sure your levels stay optimal.

----------

